
Show HN: Kanye West Quotes API (Kanye as a Service) - ajzbc
https://kanye.rest/?ref=hackernews
======
zxcvbn4038
But the real question is - does Kanye like fish sticks?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fishsticks_(South_Park)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fishsticks_\(South_Park\))

I think that episode more or less captures Kanye’s personality and mannerisms.

------
tonywastaken
Made a Siri Shortcut:

[https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/f0b4b6986cfd422aae1a40b09da...](https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/f0b4b6986cfd422aae1a40b09daad175)

------
kaushikt
Oh bravo. I would like to put this on Spike.sh loading screen

------
FooBarBizBazz
Kanye instructs and liberates us. Bravo.

------
unixhero
Why Kanye???

